# Sinn 556i vs Sinn 104



## K_Mac (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm looking for everyone's thoughts on the 556 vs the 104. I know the main differences; 38mm v 41mm case, no bezel vs bezel, but I'm interested in what you think makes the better all around, everyday watch. I'm sure in the end either would be just fine, but I just want to see people's opinions. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

IMHO- If you are okay with 38mm I would go with the 556. You used the term "all around, everyday watch", and I think that is more of what the 556 is. I look at that model as kind of like a Rolex Explorer. You can wear it on the weekend with jeans and a t-shirt, but it's also right at home under cuffs with a suit. On a bracelet or with a strap; it all works. The 104 is a great watch, but it is at at the end of the day more sport/ tool. Again, this is IMHO. You can't go wrong either way, but if I had to choose between one or the other for a "all around everyday watch" the 556 wins. Good luck with you purchase. Mine says Hi.


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

^this

I miss mine. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## K_Mac (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks, Stamsd. When you picked yours up, did you have any major factors in choosing the 556a over the 556i? 
I've wanted the 556 for a while, but recently gained interest in the 104. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

K_Mac said:


> Thanks, Stamsd. When you picked yours up, did you have any major factors in choosing the 556a over the 556i?
> I've wanted the 556 for a while, but recently gained interest in the 104.


Probably subliminal love for the Explorer.  That and the numerals give it a touch of sporty.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I went with the 104. It has a cool bidirectional bezel and I think it has more going for it.


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

Is it possible to get a metal back on the 556?


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

My first Sinn was the 556A, which for some reason I never really bonded with, which is odd because my wrist is about 6.5 and I like simple understated watches. So I sold it and got a 104 in the first batch a few years ago. Still have it and love it. It is chunkier but wears well for its size and goes great on just about any strap, and I love to collect and change straps. I could do without the day and date, but I'm ok with them. Oddly enough, I just saw the new 556I Mocha and love it; and I was pleasantly surprised that Sinn went to the trouble to remove the date parts in the movement, which many companies don't bother to do on their dateless dials.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think the 104 is a lot more sophisticated looking than the 556. The bezel action is very good and the lume is outstanding in the 104. IIRC the lume on the 556 isn't all that great although I could be wrong. Also, the 104 is a little bigger than the 556 and can look good with switching various straps. I use mine as a business watch.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

I am currently selling off a few pieces to fund my first Sinn purchase. I plan on buying a 556 I and am just under half way there. During this process my attention was brought to the 104. I do think it is an absolutely stunning watch and over the past 3 weeks debated over which one I wanted but my final decision is resting on the 556 I. I personally don't think you can go wrong with either one.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

A little late to this thread but I will say this. I own a 104, don't own a 556. I have worn the 104 into meetings with people making 6 figures plus, only looks it got were approving nods. It is plenty dressy enough to go with your suit and work in any office environment. In many ways I think the 104 is more dressy than the 556 because it has a more detailed dial that is less hash marks and big numbers. The 556 looks like a tool/field watch missing a bezel, the 104 looks like a dress watch they added a bezel to. In my opinion anyway.

The most overlooked factor though is size. If you have a small wrist the 41mm may be too big for you regardless, or if you are like me and have a large wrist, anything below 40 looks too small. That is really the biggest factor to consider, and honestly, you can't really go wrong with either watch. They are both great.


----------



## K_Mac (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdptc (Sep 5, 2013)

Anybody know the Lug to Lug difference between the 556 and the 104?


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

As far as I can tell the lug to lug is practically the same. The 556 is 45.7mm and the 104 is 46mm.


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)

Earthjade said:


> As far as I can tell the lug to lug is practically the same. The 556 is 45.7mm and the 104 is 46mm.


I think the l2l on the 104 is closer to 47mm. In any case, the short l2l make it wear super well for a 41mm watch.


----------



## jdptc (Sep 5, 2013)

Can anyone comment on getting either serviced in the States and whether it's been a good or bad experience? Would you recommend sending back to Sinn if you have the time and desire?


----------



## jdptc (Sep 5, 2013)

Since it appears now that both the 556 and 104 share the same innards (Sellita movement) am curious to hear if anyone has stories around performance or differences from the ETA 2824 (that used to be in the 556)?


----------



## chriscmerritt (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of the 556i as a "do-anything" watch. Perfect size for my 6.75" wrist and perfect balance between tooly, sporty, and dressy.

I've been tempted to grab a 104, but I just can't get over the polished lugs (on most models) and how they mismatch with the brushed end links. The 556i is all brushed and just matches my sensibilities for a tool/pilot watch, personally.


----------



## rapsac1971 (Sep 22, 2014)

chriscmerritt said:


> ...but I just can't get over the polished lugs (on most models) and how they mismatch with the brushed end links.


From some pictures I thought it was a strange match too. Now owning a 103 st sa, I must say it works very well. The brushed end-links make the lugs stand out, as if a watch strap was attached and not a bracelet. The lugs on the 103 and 104 are a stand out feature of these watchcases.


----------



## A+U (May 17, 2012)

Why not get both. I did. Both are lovely and have their own look going for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The 104 may be sporty because of the bezel, but if you get it with the stick indices and the fact that the watch is fully polished, it definitely has a refined look to it.

The 556 is never really done it for me.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a 104 and have tried on a 556 at a watchbuys roadshow. 

The 556 felt really small to me. I much preferred the size of the 856 case.


----------

